# NEED TO COME OFF TEST TO RAISE SPERM COUNT. NEED HELP please



## cbohning (Mar 12, 2013)

Haven't posted in a while but have been a member here for a long time. I have been on TRT and cruising and blasting w/ test for a couple years now. Before I started test for TRT I was cycling twice a year and during those years I was able to have two beautiful healthy children. Well we are trying again after a couple years to have another child, I'm afraid that I have significantly lowered my sperm count and we are unable to have children. I would like to come off test and use HCG and clomid to try and jump start my NATI test agin. My wife knows about TRT and of course is upset so I would really appreciate it if anyone can give me the correct HCG dosages and duration as well as clomid dosages if its different than the standard 100/50/50/50 after or during HCG? That what I also forget? 
GOOD NEWS is for the most part I have been running HCG on TRT at 1000iu a week.
Thank you for your time


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 13, 2013)

Yea you might have to run a few pct cycles to recover fully or just in a normal range.I asked this same question last week and was told to look into hmg also.


----------



## jay_steel (Mar 15, 2013)

you can try to run HCG and clomid while on cycle blasting the HCG. There is a complete protocol on this i read on another forum that guys had success having kids while blasting on cycles. I had another close friend that was on HCG blasting it while on a HEAVY tren test winny cycle and didnt think he could have a kid and sure enough now hes a day.


----------



## cbohning (Mar 16, 2013)

Thx Jay!! I'm interested in this protocol? I've read that if I run the HCG at 500iu each day for 3 weeks, then running your clomid after the 3weeks. When you say blasting do you remember the iu amount each day and the duration. Thx again it would be nice not to come off the test!! That would be ideal!!! If you can direct me to that thread/article that would be awsome!


----------



## longworthb (Mar 18, 2013)

I'd start by blasting the hcg at 1000 Ed for a week and then go to 500 Ed along with a good pct of clomid and nolva. Say like 100-100-50-50 and 40-40-20-20 also like ontop said look into hmg too or like jay said blast ur hcg on cycle and see what happens. U can run however much u want bro but I wouldn't go lower then 250iu Ed to try and get ur boys swimming again lol


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 18, 2013)

This would be a excellent protocol to follow 

1000 I.U. HCG three times weekly 75 I.U. HMG Three times weekly 50mg clomid daily

Obviously many studies have shown a variation in HCG/HMG doses. I would always advise to start low. A fertility study used a protocol of 2500 I.U. HCG + 300 I.U. HMG two times per week


----------



## cbohning (Mar 20, 2013)

Thank you Keith,long worth, jay and  on top for your advice. I'm going to get tested then try to go with the HCG and hmg on low TRT dose and go from there. Thanks again!!


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 21, 2013)

Most docs will allow true HRT doses of Testosterone while trying to improve sperm count by adding HCG at 1,000-1,500 IU 3 times per week. So maybe 150mg Cyp weekly in addition to the HCG. This treatment period is usually 6 months then a sperm count is done. If sperm count is low, HMG is added.


----------



## JCBourne (Mar 21, 2013)

Edit


----------



## JCBourne (Mar 21, 2013)

OP, have you had your sperm count tested before you started TRT and also now?


----------



## newmass (Nov 9, 2013)

femera will be useful in your PCT


----------

